# Jax Pier Report



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Finally got a few days down at the pier after waiting what seemed like an eternity for the weather to break. Thank God, because I was sick and tired for playing Rapala fishing on the Wii!!! Anyway. We hit the pier on Sunday at about 11 A.M. and made our way to the end of the T. Surf was a bit rough but 4 oz. held decently. My wife was using a sabiki and a small pole with shrimp. Seemed like an endless supply of small whiting and small to medium croaker. I rigged the big pole and sent out live whiting and croaker to no avail. caught a 10 inch pompano; close but no cigar. While I had the live bait out, I fished with shrimp and caught a few nice size blues. Learned a valuble lesson about drag when a small shark yanked a guys pole right off the pier!! Keep em loose!!! The fish were there, and the whiting and croaker kept it interesting. Several nice pomp's were being caught around us. On the way home we stopped under the intercoastal bridge on Beach blvd, and caught more medium size croaker for dinner! 
Monday we showed up at 6 A.M and headed out to the north side of the T. We met Pierside and his wife and a friend of ours from work out there. Had lines in the water well before sunrise. I had a nice fish hooked on a horrible rod and reel. Go figure he would hook up on the P.O.S. pole. Tried to land him, but he broke the line. There were a few whiting being landed around us in the early hours, and then it seemed like all the action died off, except for my wife who was catching baitfish by the bucketload with the sabiki! She had a smaller pole out with a 2 hook rig with shrimp and pulled in a nice 2 1/2 ft Sharpnose! Next Pierside pulled up another sharpnose about the same size. After that, it went dead again for a few hours, until a guy on the end of the T pulled up a very nice 3 1/2 foot sandbar shark! Next came the highlight of the day; the same guy who pulled the sandbar caught a very nice 30 some-odd inch red on cutbait that weighed in at 22 lbs; nice! Fishing was slow, but the fish were there. All in all a nice weekend at the pier. No signs of red tide at all! Just a bit of sunburn!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Try eating those sharpnose sometime, they're actually pretty good.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Sounds like you are on your way, Greg! Good report.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Here are a few pics from today.








This was caught by my wife on a sabiki!


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

*After Jax Pier*

:fishing:After my wife and I left KD and his wife at Jax Pier we went back to Amelia Island to Dee Dee Bartels Park for some croaker fishing. My wife kicked my butt by landing six very decent croaker. In total we caught 9 croaker, 3 Pigfish and 1 small Black Sea Bass in less than two hours fishing. Not a bad days fishing. My fishing report for this weekend:
Dee Dee Bartels Park 10/6/07 Saturday
8 Atlantic Croaker
5 Pigfish
1 Sea Bream
1 Pinfish
2 Black Sea Bass
1 Toadfish
Jax Pier 10/8/07 Monday
2 Whiting
1 Sharpnose Shark
Dee Dee Bartels 10/8/07 Monday
9 Atlantic Croaker
3 Pigfish
1 Black Sea Bass
Didn't catch anything huge, but 34 fish for two days fishing is a fine way to finish the weekend.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Really nice guys! Good catching and glad you had fun!


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Pierside said:


> :fishing:After my wife and I left KD and his wife at Jax Pier we went back to Amelia Island to Dee Dee Bartels Park for some croaker fishing. My wife kicked my butt by landing six very decent croaker. In total we caught 9 croaker, 3 Pigfish and 1 small Black Sea Bass in less than two hours fishing. Not a bad days fishing. My fishing report for this weekend:
> Dee Dee Bartels Park 10/6/07 Saturday
> 8 Atlantic Croaker
> 5 Pigfish
> ...


The problem is that our wives caught most of the fish!!! But like you said, a great weekend!!! I was so glad to actually get out and fish!


----------



## lonnie411 (Oct 9, 2007)

where u the one with the pirbuddy rod holder @ where did u get it thanks lonnie


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

No, that wasn't me. We were on the left corner of the tee.


----------

